# GSN - Great Southern Mining



## System (13 April 2011)

Forte Consolidated Limited (FRC) is an Australian based mining company. Along with its wholly owned subsidiary, Nextstar Pty Ltd, the Company is engaged in the exploration of iron ore (magnetite), base metals and gold. It operates the Kangaroo Hills project located within the Kangaroo Hills mineral field situated in North Queensland, 90 kilometers northwest of Townsville and 72 kilometers west of Ingham. The project has three granted tenements, EPM 14823, EPM 14824 and EPM 14825. The area has a variety of mineralization including tin, tungsten, copper, silver, lead, zinc, bismuth, molybdenum and gold.

http://www.forteconsolidated.com.au


----------



## springhill (27 June 2012)

An unsolicited research report from Breakaway, regarding FRC just lobbed in my email inbox.
http://www.breakawayresearch.com/breakaway_research_forte_consolidated

Might as well take a look-see

*KANGAROO HILLS
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120618/pdf/426wk3dvhbp8kq.pdf

● 10,000m drilling program to commence 21 June 2012 (no updated announcement on that yet)
● Soil sampling completed on key project areas : Clark Area and Mt Dora
● Recognition of zoning in metals across the Clark Area

Forte recently completed a soil sampling program over the Clark area, which highlighted anomalous gold, silver, stibnite and copper results with particular concentrations towards the North West of the surveyed area


Forte recently conducted a soil survey along a line running perpendicular to the Mt Dora trend in the South east corner of the licence. The soil samples confirmed the anomalous gold and arsenic values obtained in historical data and reaffirms Forte’s confidence in using the existing data for drill target generation. Forte will continue to undertake soil sampling campaigns in the area to better define the target before any drilling targets are generated.

Upon completion of soils and drilling activities at the Clarke Area and Mt Dora, the Company envisages commencing field activities at the Far Ant project.

Recent director buying.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120507/pdf/4263kmg8wb533l.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120501/pdf/425zz3gjx8s0q4.pdf

Investor presentation dated April 12th.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120412/pdf/425kl5l159hjxn.pdf

I see nothing here to excite me terribly, but they have a good cash position, capital structure is tight and top 20 shareholders hold 92%.
Depends on the drill with FRC.


----------



## System (4 July 2018)

On July 4th, 2018, Forte Consolidated Limited (FRC) changed its name and ASX code to Great Southern Mining Limited (GSN).


----------

